# Umsteiger-Frage



## oKba (31. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich will von Windows XP Home auf Suse-Linux umsteigen.
Nun hab ich folgende Frage.
Kann ich meine ganzen Treiber (Grafik-karte,Soundkarte usw.) auf Linux normal installieren?
Ich habe die suchen Funktion genutzt aber habe dort nicht die Lösung gefunden. Wenn ich sie übersehen habe entschuldige ich mich vielmals.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (31. Dezember 2004)

nein, es gibt Extra-Treiber.


----------



## Holger_S (31. Dezember 2004)

noch ein Tip, Treiber installieren ist unter Linux nicht so einfach wie unter Windows, wenn du wirklich in diese Welt einsteigen möchtest, empfehle ich dir beides (Win+Lin) auf deiner Platte zu installieren, ein kompletter Umstieg für einen Neuling bringt oft nur Ärger und schlechte Laune


----------



## SilentWarrior (31. Dezember 2004)

> nein, es gibt Extra-Treiber.


Leider nicht immer...  Es gibt Firmen, die einfach meinen, Linux-User ignorieren zu müssen, wie z. B. HP.


----------



## Sway (31. Dezember 2004)

SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leider nicht immer...  Es gibt Firmen, die einfach meinen, Linux-User ignorieren zu müssen, wie z. B. HP.




Die Aussage ist *Falsch!* 
Im Drucker Bereich hat HP sogar eine eigene OpenSource Abteilung für die (Linux)-Druckertreiber. Also da ist HP sogar Vorbildlich.


Bis auf die NVidia Treiber musste ich nix extra nachinstallieren, da alles schon im Kernel ist.


----------



## Sway (31. Dezember 2004)

Was mir grad noch einfällt. Auf der Suse Seite gibts es eine Hardware Datenbank. Dort kannst du raus bekommen, ob deine Hardware ohne weiteres Funktioniert. Sollte etwas von deiner Hardware nicht drin stehen muss es nicht bedeuten, das es nicht funktioniert.


----------



## melmager (31. Dezember 2004)

Nja es gibt aber immer noch zu viel Firmen die entweder Linux ignorieren oder unter ferner liefen
einordnen ... 
ich habe mir da zu Leitsatz gemacht, nicht ärgern das gleiche Umgekehrt mit Kaufentscheidungen machen.

Leider ist dann aber beim Umsteiger Linux böse, wenns beim Umstieg zu Treiberproblemen kommt :-(

Letzlich kommt es auf deine Hardware an wieweit es Probleme geben könnte..

z.B Grafikarten mit ATI Chips ist so ein fall
Tintenstrahldrucker allgemein - sprich nachsehen ob es eine unterstützung gibt 
Einbau Analogmodems - Neuere preiswerte Dinger sind sogenannte Winmodems 
sowas zum laufen zu bekommen (wenn überhaupt) kostet ca 300 graue Haare 
Suse bitet da eine Hardwaredatenbank online an - die zwar nach meinen Erfahrungen um ca 6 Monate hinterherhinkt
aber immerhin


----------



## SilentWarrior (1. Januar 2005)

Sway: Gib mir mal bitte einen Downloadlink für einen HP PSC 1210 Treiber. Danke.


----------



## Julian Maicher (1. Januar 2005)

http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-PSC_1210
http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/


----------



## oKba (1. Januar 2005)

> Leider nicht immer...  Es gibt Firmen, die einfach meinen, Linux-User ignorieren zu müssen, wie z. B. HP.


Mein Drucker ist von HP gäbe es dann noch Möglichkeiten das er trozdem geht?


Habe sowieso vor Linux erstmal als 2ten OS zu installieren weil ich denke das es schon ein schwerer Einstieg wird will ich mich nicht ganz von Windows trennen.

EDIT: AHH habe mir jetzt den Link angeschaut und gesehen das es dort Treiber gibt.
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## KristophS (1. Januar 2005)

> Habe sowieso vor Linux erstmal als 2ten OS zu installieren weil ich denke das es schon ein schwerer Einstieg wird will ich mich nicht ganz von Windows trennen.


Schwer.. Schwer? Was ist schwer.
Der Einstieg in Linux defintiv nicht.
Du musst dich von dir bekannten Denkweisen lösen, bereit sein neues zu lernen und ein wenig Zeit investieren. Dann wird sich dir Linux in voller Bandbreite präsentieren
und als schwer wirst du dies nicht wahrnehmen. Das garantiere ich dir.


----------



## oKba (1. Januar 2005)

> Du musst dich von dir bekannten Denkweisen lösen, bereit sein neues zu lernen und ein wenig Zeit investieren.


Genau das habe ich vor und da gleich meine nächste Frage.
Kennt ihr vielleicht ein gutes Buch für Einsteiger?
ISBN Wäre nicht schlechte.
Und nochmals ein Danke ihr seit echt Hilfsbereit!


----------



## KristophS (1. Januar 2005)

Eigentlich braucht man kein Buch. Wenn man Linux benutzt, stellen sich von alleine Fragen, die man dann ergoogelt oder ggf. nachfragt. So lernt man am besten.
Wenn du denn noch ein Buch willst, ist vll. auch dieses geeignet (es ist kostenlos).
Offline Bücher kenne ich direkt nicht, Amazon.de spuckt aber genug zum Thema (Suse) Linux aus, einfach mal eingeben und die Rezensionen angucken.


----------



## Sway (1. Januar 2005)

Amazon Link

Also der Kofler ist wirklich zu empfehlen. Es ist mit 60€ sehr teuer, aber meiner Meinung nach braucht man sowas wirklich. Klar, die ersten Schritte sind ohne Buch gut zu meistern, aber wenn man mit Linux effektiv arbeiten will, sollte man schon die Konsolenbefehle kennen, deren mächtige Optionen zu beherschen wissen... und sowas ist selten so gut beschrieben wie im Kofler. Außerdem sammelt man hier eine Menge Hintergrundwissen und lernt viel über das Linux System kennen.


----------



## Patre (1. Januar 2005)

Also entschuldigung, aber hier kommt meine Meinug:

Benutzer-un-freundlich, nichts für Umsteiger, Anfänger und Leute, die gerne Linux nutzen würden, Hardwareerkennung total beschissen.
Englisch mit sehr guter Kenntnis unbedingt nötig.

Vorschlag:
Die sollten die Arbeit einstellen, da nur die, die Programmieren können, Linux nutzen können. Man wird nie an Windows oder an die Windows-User rankommen, solange man so ein schweres System baut. Da nützten auch die verlogenen Schlagworte(Benutzerfreundlich, einfach einzurichren, Netzwerksystem...) nichts, eher werden die User weniger.
Man sollte ein System bauen, das zumindest (was aber auch wirklich nicht zuviel verlangt ist, in der heutigen Zeit) nach der installation fähig ist, online zu gehen und das mit dem heutigen Standart Wlan.
Bin zwar kein Programmierer, aber wie gut währe denn die Idee, zuallermindest eine Netzwerkumgebung und eine korrekte Hardwareverwaltung einzubauen. Was nützt es, wenn die Hardware, die nicht erkannt wurde, nirgens auftaucht, was soll da ein Newbee machen?(natürlich kann man dies alles finden, eber absolut nicht als Anfänger.

Aber kurzum, ich habe nun seit der version 6 alle Linuxarten versucht, keine einzige war fähig, über Wlan ins Internet zu kommen. Klar geht es irgendwie, aber glaubt man wirklich, das der Endverbraucher sich mind. 2 Monate Zeit nimmt, um dies alles zuerst mal zu lernen, bevor er Linux nutzen kann
Nein, es ist genau anderst herrum, der Endverbraucher will ein System baldigst nutzen und wird erst später genauer hinschauen oder erweitertes Wissen erlernen, wenn er mit dem System zufrieden ist.
Man sollte sich mal Gedanken über das machen, was ich hier niederschrieb, oder die sollen ihre Arbeit einstellen, da man so den Durchbruch niemals schaffen wird.

MFG Peter


----------



## Sway (1. Januar 2005)

Bitte verschone uns mit dem OS-Krieg. Da kannst du dich bei heise.de im Forum lang uns ausführlich mit beschäftigen. Und nur weil du es nicht hinbekommen hast, es ist nicht gleich schlecht. oKba hatte eine Frage gestellt, die man ihn hoffentlich ausführlich beantwortet hat. Ob Linux das richtige für ihn ist, wird er selbst rausfinden.

Du schreibst das du "seit Version 6 alle Linuxarten ausprobiert hast". Das Zeugt in meinen Augen davon das du dich nicht wirklich mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt hast. Bleib bei Windows und gut ist. Niemand hat dich gezwunden etwas anderes zu nutzen.


----------



## Patre (1. Januar 2005)

Hi,
das ist halt meine Meinug, scheint ja schlimm zu werden, wenn man das nicht mehr sagen darf.
Und zudem sollte man auf jeden Fall jeden Newbee warnen, wenn er solch ein Unternehmen/Projekt beginnt, da der Slogen von Linux und Co doch nicht so ganz zur Praxis passt.
Ich habe bisher für bestimmte Fragen in noch keinem einzigen Forum eine Antwort bekommen, es handelte sich meist um wlan, lan oder Einstellung einer Strandleitung, das mit einem OS, das für Netzwerke doch das absolute Highlight sein soll.
Was mit Suse 8.1 sofort ging, war die Lan-anbindung zu einem DSL-Modem, das war aber schon alles, was auf Anhieb ging.
Klar, das ich für bestimmte Fragen besser keine Antwort bekomme, da die Antwort schlicht und ergreifend zu Umfangreich währe, was auch wieder wichtig ist, einem Newbee mitzuteilen.
Für mich, das ist meine eigene Meinug, ist die beste Netzwerklösung immer noch wk2, da es auch ansonsten unheimlich stabil läuft.

mfg Patre


----------



## Thorsten Ball (1. Januar 2005)

Patre hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das ist halt meine Meinug, scheint ja schlimm zu werden, wenn man das nicht mehr sagen darf.



Komisch, ich hätte es im Eifer des Gefechtes als fundiertes Halbwissen bezeichnet.. Aber nun ja, auf so eine Ebene muss ich mich nicht herunterlassen, wenn das Gegenüber SuSE als Linux bezeichnet und das als Grundlage für seine (recht schlechte) Argumentation nimmt.


----------



## oKba (1. Januar 2005)

> oKba hatte eine Frage gestellt, die man ihn hoffentlich ausführlich beantwortet hat.


Ja die wurde mehr als ausreichend beantwortet ich danke nochmals.
Und ein gutes Buch kenn ich jetzt auch.
Aber eine kleine Frage hab ich noch.
Ist eingentlich auch ein umfassendes Handbuch bei Suse dabei?


----------



## Sway (1. Januar 2005)

Suse legt Handbücher bei, die sollen sehr umfangreich sein sollen.


----------



## Fabian H (1. Januar 2005)

Patre, dir wuensch ich mal, dass alle Webserver, DNS-Server, PPP Einwahlstellen, WAN Router (jaja, da laeuft kein Linux drauf ) und Strandleitungsverbindungsmaschinen auf Windows 2000 umgestellt werden.

Viel spass 
*monopolized*


----------



## Patre (2. Januar 2005)

Hi Fabian,
hmmh, genau dies habe ich eigentlich versucht, zu sagen. In diesem Bereich ist es bestimmt absolut unersetzbar, da arbeiten auch Leute beruflich daran, dieses System zu betreuen. Nur finde ich nun nicht die Verbindung zu einem Privatuser.
Ein ganz normaler User sollte sich halt schon gut überlegen, was er sich da antut.
Wirklich, ungelogen, schau mal die ganzen Foren im www durch, bestimmte Fragen werden tatsächlich absolut nicht beantwortet, leider sind das genau die Anfangsprobleme, die Suse, Linux oder ähnliche OS mit sich bringen. Dies ist auf jeden Fall ein großes Problem für Newbees. 
Vieleicht findet sich irgendwann doch ein Profi, der es schafft, genau diese Anfangsprobleme mit zB. einer Zusatzsoftware aus dem Wege zu räumen oder zumindest einzudämmen, wodurch sich die Anzahl der Linuxuser mit Sicherheit mindestens zu einem drittel vermehren wird, was ich weiter oben schon angesprochen habe.
Ja, auf meiner D-Box läuft auch Linux, und bin zufrieden damit.
Was ich noch sagen muß, ich wollte auf keinen Fall irgendwelchen Leuten auf den Fuß treten, lediglich meine Meinung, bedenken ... mitteilen, was eigentlich Sinn und Zweck von Foren ist. Auch habe ich schon erlebt, das aus solchen Themen eine recht angenehme Unterhaltung geworden ist. Manchmal findet man damit sogar jemandem, der sich dann doch mit dem einen oder anderen Thema befasst. 
Also, nichts für ungut, wünsche dir nachträglich ein "frohes Neues" .

Gruß Patre ;-]


----------



## SilentWarrior (2. Januar 2005)

Patre: Also mal ehrlich, wer mit SUSE Probleme hat, der muss sich schon fragen, ob er des Computers würdig ist. Die Installation dieser Distri ist dermassen einfach und schnell, da fühlt man sich beinahe wie bei Windows. ^^

Aber ich verstehe deinen Grundgedanken, und der stimmt leider. Ich hab ernsthaft mal gedacht, SelfLinux wäre was gescheites, aber bei denen wird ausser technischem Blabla auch nichts geboten. Ist sehr bedauerlich, dieser Umstand.

Naja, wie auch immer, ich brenn mir gerade 'ne Debian und werde mich nachher (erneut) ins Getümmel stürzen. Wünscht mir Glück! ^^


----------



## Sway (2. Januar 2005)

@Patre:

Ich kann verstehen das es bei dir nicht so funktioniert hat, wie du willst. Es kann vielleicht an deiner Hardware liegen, die nicht unterstützt wird, bzw nur mit erheblichen Aufwand. 

Ich hab nur eine einzige Hardware die nicht auf meinen System laufen will. Der USB WLAN Stick von Gericom. Nagut, den hab ich geschenkt bekommen, also ist mir das egal.

In meinem Bekanntenkreis hat fast jeder Linux laufen. Nur 3 von knapp 20 Leuten hatten Probleme wegen ihrer Hardware und haben es wieder runter geschmissen. Der Rest kommt super damit klar. 

Was ich damit sagen will. Lass allen die Linux testen wollen selbst die Entscheidung ob sie es gut oder schlecht finden. Jeder Umsteiger trägt dazu bei, das es eine breitere Hardwareunterstützung außerhalb der Windowswelt gibt.


----------



## Christian Fein (2. Januar 2005)

Patre hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bin zwar kein Programmierer, aber wie gut währe denn die Idee, zuallermindest eine Netzwerkumgebung und eine korrekte Hardwareverwaltung einzubauen. Was nützt es, wenn die Hardware, die nicht erkannt wurde, nirgens auftaucht, was soll da ein Newbee machen?(natürlich kann man dies alles finden, eber absolut nicht als Anfänger.



Ich finde Linux um einiges Leichter als Windows.

Ich habe einmal auf Linux und einmal auf Windows versucht das beim Booten bestimmte Scripts ablaufen die ein von mir programmiertes System dringend vorraussetzt.

Bei Linux habe ich das einfach nach /etc/rc.RUNLEVEL gepackt, unter Windows suche ich immer noch ein Weg in den Bootvorgang so einzugreifen...

Sorry aber diese Aussage von dir ist Quatsch, weil es immer auf den Standpunkt ankommt.

Weiteres die Installation unter Linux ist um einiges leichter, Gründe::

Windows erkennt keine anderen Betriebssysteme und packt diese automatisch in das Bootmenu

Windows benötigt nervige Aktivierung (Überfordert Neulinge)

Windows Installation benötigt das alle Treiber installiert werden müssen, Graphic, Sound usw. Die Linux Installation erkennt die Standardhardware automatisch und lädt benötigte Module. Solange die mitgelieferte CD auffindbar ist, nicht das grosse Ding. Was aber wenn diese nicht mehr vorhanden ist und der Benutzer die Treiber aus dem Internet besorgen muss. 
Aufschrauben und nachschauen welche Hardware vorhanden ist? Neulinge wissen nichts von AC97 Chipsatz usw


Windows benötigt mindestens ein Virenscanner der auch konfiguriert werden sollte.


----------



## voelzi (2. Januar 2005)

Hallo

Ich verwende zu Hause mittlerweile zu 99% Suse-Linux, d.h. der Familien-Rechner und der PC (mit WLAN) meiner Tochter arbeiten ausschließlich mit diesem Betriebssystem. Lediglich für das Pinnacle Studio habe ich noch Windows XP Home ohne Netzwerkzugang auf dem PC installiert. Sobald ich dafür adäquaten Linux-Ersatz finde, kommt auch Windows wieder runter.
Analoges Fernsehen (Hauppauge-Karte), Homebanking, Office-Anwendungen, Musik abspielen, CDs/DVDs brennen usw. läuft bei uns unter Linux. Meine Familie kommt sehr gut mit dem Betriebssystem zu recht. Für meine Famlie ist es wichtig, dass es einfach ist. Button klicken und das Internet muss laufen. CD einlegen und die Musik muss spielen. Mit Suse Linux ohne weiteres möglich. Selbst mein PDA und der MP3-Player meiner Tochter arbeiten mit Linux zusammen.

Alle Standardgeräte (Drucker HP Office-Jet, Netzwerkkarte, früher ISDN-Karte, Plextor DVD-Brenner usw.) erkannte Suse-Linux bei mir auf Anhieb. Yast erkannte bis auf den WLAN-USB-Adaptet und die Hauppauge Nova meine gesamte Hardware selbständig und richtete sie korrekt ein. Das System lief nach einer Installationsdauer von ca. 1h, ohne dass während der Installation ein Treiber nachgefordert wurde. Während dieser Stunde wurden mir nicht mehr Fragen abverlangt, als dass auch bei Windows erforderlich wäre. 

Während ich bei Suse-Linux 9.0 noch Probleme mit dem Draytek-USB-Adapter hatte, läuft auch dieser mittlerweile mit Suse Linux 9.2, wobei die Einrichtung aber manuell geschah in dem ich als Netzwerkkarte Drahtlos und unter Hardwaredetails ...prism_usb... auswählte. (Mehr nicht!) Auch hier war kein weiterer Treiber notwendig.

Das einzige Problem stellt sich meines Erachtens nach bei sehr neuer Hardware, da diese meist noch nicht integriert sind, bzw. nur mit ein bisschen Aufwand laufen. Hier macht mir meine DVB-T Karte (Hauppauge Nova) noch Probleme.


Beim Vergleich zwischen Windows XP und Linux darf man auch die nicht zu unterschätzende Preisdifferenz vergessen. Während ich bei Suse-Linux insgesamt unter 100,- € bleibe, komme ich bei Windows XP mit Office, Spielen und eine paar Tools leicht mal auf 3 bis 4-stellig Summen. Das ich bei einem derartigen Preisunterschied auch andere Qualitätsansprüche habe, versteht sich von selbst. Bei anderen Waren verhält es sich doch genauso. Trotzdem halte ich Suse Linux auch für Anfänger als durchaus empfehlenswertes System. 

Wenn man natürlich gewohnt ist zu klauen, dann spielen finanzielle Überlegungen keine Rolle. Ob ein Dieb bei Aldi oder Feinkost-Meier klaut, ist ihm doch letztendlich egal. Für den ehrlichen Käufer sieht der Vergleich schon anders aus.  


Gruß
voelzi


----------



## Sway (2. Januar 2005)

voelzi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lediglich für das Pinnacle Studio habe ich noch Windows XP Home ohne Netzwerkzugang



Ich kenne das Pinnacle Studio nicht, aber vielleicht ist dieses Programm etwas für dich.
mainactor



p.s.
So langsam hat das nix mehr mit dem eigendlichen Thema zu tun


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. Januar 2005)

Hi Patre,

nichts gegen Deine Meinung, wir bevorzugen allerdings fundiertere Meinungen. Bitte verallgemeinere Probleme nicht zu sehr. Ein Netzwerk einzurichten gehört zu den einfachsten Dingen beim Linux. Entweder ist die Hardwareerkennung der Distribution erstklassig oder man kann es per Hand mit ein wenig Arbeit einstellen.

Sehr empfehlenswert: http://www.linux-wlan.org/
Unterstützte Hardware: http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz

Ich weiß leider nicht, auf welchen »Linux und Co«-Slogan Du Dich beziehst, sicherlich gibt es nicht DAS Linux, sondern eine Fülle von Distributionen und Einzelentwicklungen. Wenn jetzt jemand einen blöden Solgan hat, gehört der nicht zwangsläufig auch zu allen anderen.

Ich weiß nicht welche Fragen Du nicht beantwortet bekommen hast, aber die meisten Netzwerkfragen unter Linux lassen sich einfach und unkompliziert beantworten - das Gros der Fälle ist bei Linux sogar einfacher einzustellen als im Windows. Das Du Probleme mit einer »Strandleitung« hast, dürfte nicht verwunderlich sein, davon habe ich noch nichts gehört 

Spass beiseite: Ja - Linux kann schwer zu verstehen sein, das kommt daher, das es aus der Welt von Menschen kommt, die gerne selbst die Kontrolle über das System haben. Die automatische Einrichtung der Hardware ist allerdings immer umfangreicher geworden und viele Distributionen haben eine einfachere Oberfläche zum Einstellen der Systemkomponenten - vollständig und fehlerfrei ist diese sicherlich oft (noch) nicht.

Und bitte, was soll die beste »Netzwerklösung« sein? Letztenendes entscheiden die Anforderungen und der Administrator über das eingesetzte Betriebssystem. Wenn jemand einen Webserver/Mailserver/Datenbankserver/Messengerserver, etc. laufen lassen möchte, wird er dies in den meisten Fällen unter Linux tun. Natürlich gibt es auch Administratoren, die Windows verwenden. Der Einsatz eines Betriebssystems unterliegt den Administratorkenntnissen/vorlieben UND dem zur Verfügung stehenden Budget.

Deshalb halten wir / halte ich eine subjektive Meinung für nebensächlich und unwichtig. Objektivität ist angebracht und keine (Verzeihung!) Kinderkacke wie: »Ich mag das und das lieber« / »Ich finde das und das besser/schlechter«.


----------



## oKba (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
habe mir Heute Suse Linux 9.2 gekauft.
Ich bin positiv überascht wie einfach die Installation ging.
Es ging fast alles von selbst die Hardware wurde erkannt und es gab keine Probleme.
Besonderst hat mir gefallen wie einfach und vorallem wie schnell das ging.
Linux hat mich jetzt schon für sich gewonnen. 
Ich danke nochmals euch allen.


----------

